# Get Rid of the Tommy Tooter Forum



## AnOminous (May 26, 2021)

It's seriously just turning into his personal shitting pit.  He just starts retarded threads all the time talking about random shit.  Just reduce him back to a thread and take away his ability to start new threads.  He's not doing anything interesting, plus he's going to die of COPD any day anyway.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 26, 2021)

Do it in June.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 26, 2021)

He's funny when being dumb tho. 

However, he would be incredibly pissed if it was gone, so I'm on the fence.


----------



## Blasterisk (May 26, 2021)

no i like seeing the entire right side of the main site filled with rambling from an insane man, keep it for _sure_

edit:




  look at all the kahntent even DSP is amazed


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 26, 2021)

Would it be possible to just remove his ability to start threads? I feel like that would take care of the problem.

Tom is one of those cows where he does nothing for weeks, then you get a flurry of activity when he tards out. There is plenty of variety.  The problem is that he has no friends and starts clickbait threads because he’s lonely, and that we can do without.


----------



## Apis mellifera (May 26, 2021)

I like reading his blogposts though


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 26, 2021)

Apis mellifera said:


> I like reading his blogposts though


Maybe create a “Tom Is Lonely” megathread where he can post his senile rambling.


----------



## Apis mellifera (May 26, 2021)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Maybe create a “Tom Is Lonely” megathread where he can post his senile rambling.


Unironically a great idea.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 26, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> take away his ability to steal oxygen


FTFY


----------



## ogmudbone (May 26, 2021)

I agree, especially since the dipshit is essentially yelling into a void calling people perverts, and incels while people tell him to kill himself.


----------



## Florence (May 26, 2021)

ogmudbone said:


> I agree, especially since the dipshit is essentially yelling into a void calling people perverts, and incels while people tell him to kill himself.


that’s like 99% of users on here tho


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 26, 2021)

He's only shitting around here because he's banned from Facebook.

Out of curiosity, does he do this on AMB?


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2021)

ogmudbone said:


> I agree, especially since the dipshit is essentially yelling into a void calling people perverts, and incels while people tell him to kill himself.


I literally did exactly that minutes before making this suggestion.


----------



## draggs (May 26, 2021)

I agree with Tommy not being able to make new threads or breef


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 26, 2021)

I personally like the Tommy threads because it’s the milk coming to you and you don’t even need to search for it. Also, I just find his arguments funny because he’s a combination of a “woke” troon, but with the internet skills of a Boomer, combined with the argument style of a 13 year old boy.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 26, 2021)

Ban him from making threads. This would unironically piss him off and accomplish what's necessary to clean up the forum janny it up.


----------



## Absolutego (May 26, 2021)

At least with Tommy participating there's an argument that there's some lolcow material there. IDK why the Brianna Wu forum is still around, it's just the main thread with regular content and some of the threads covering past sagas getting necro'd every other month or so.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (May 26, 2021)

It's honestly time to look at a few of the boards, since at least a few get threads like this now and then. I also think reducing the ability of a cow to feel good from their own thread is a positive thing for us. Their threads aren't there to make themselves feel good.


----------



## Jewthulhu (May 26, 2021)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> It's honestly time to look at a few of the boards, since at least a few get threads like this now and then. I also think reducing the ability of a cow to feel good from their own thread is a positive thing for us. Their threads aren't there to make themselves feel good.


I don't mind when cows post their schizophrenic ramblings on their own thread, but it's clear just from looking at the "new content" sidebar that Tommy is just using his subform as a personal blog.

IMO personal subforms are only really useful when the cow has a thick cloud of orbiters.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 26, 2021)

I’d also make it so he can’t ignore people. He’s blocked like 3/4 of the site. He MUST see my valuable posts. Also we should prune a lot of the full boards, because there’s some dead ones


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 26, 2021)

I guess a compromise could be is installing a function for users in settings to decide if they want to hide some subforums. This could actually solve more than a few problems at once. This way, if people just want to see lolcow content, they can block out A&N content in the new posts on their personal feed. If you don’t want to see schizophrenic ramblings of Tommy, you can choose to mute that too. It would function like the mute button on the Farms, but for entire subforums. If you want to see the content again, just go to settings an unmute.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 26, 2021)

take away his ability to open threads.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 26, 2021)

I absolutely agree with previous posters that if any of the subforums should be demoted, it's the Brianna Wu forum. Nobody's used anything other than the general thread for a month. I don't think the Tommy Tooter forum should be eliminated, both because I'm glad he's decided to bring the milk straight to us and because he's inevitably going to shit up the rest of the forum if we take away his personal megaphone.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (May 26, 2021)

just block him from making his own threads.


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 26, 2021)

He'd only go and shit up other parts of the forums without his personal litterbox, no?


----------



## Solid Snek (May 26, 2021)

I think his board should stay. Tommie will die of COPD soon, so while I hate him and won't mourn his passing, I also think that we should make his last few months on earth as comfortable as possible, if it is within our power to do so. Letting Tommie start new threads in his own little shit board is not a big gesture, and it may even be more than he deserves - but it is a _small gesture_, and it would mean the world to a poor dying man.

God judges the sinner. We merely comfort and laugh.



Gone Ham said:


> I’d also make it so he can’t ignore people. He’s blocked like 3/4 of the site. He MUST see my valuable posts. Also we should prune a lot of the full boards, because there’s some dead ones


I'm OK with this one, though. This one here is a great idea.


----------



## Racist Trash (May 26, 2021)

Make it so he can't make new threads and can only post in select "tommyzones"  also take away his feature to block people, if he is here he must communicate with others no matter what.


----------



## Rupert Bear (May 26, 2021)

Just ban him from the site and let him do cringe shit anywhere else


----------



## I raped a dog 2day (May 26, 2021)

Get rid of the forum.  There are other lolcows more deserving of their own forum.


----------



## Gone Ham (May 26, 2021)

Take away Brianna Wu, give one to the Tranch.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> I guess a compromise could be is installing a function for users in settings to decide if they want to hide some subforums. This could actually solve more than a few problems at once. This way, if people just want to see lolcow content, they can block out A&N content in the new posts on their personal feed. If you don’t want to see schizophrenic ramblings of Tommy, you can choose to mute that too. It would function like the mute button on the Farms, but for entire subforums. If you want to see the content again, just go to settings an unmute.


That might be nice, but I'm not really talking about that, I just want to take away one of the few things he enjoys.


----------



## Pruto (May 26, 2021)

But if he dies in real life are you @AnOminous going to feel bad?


----------



## Anstiv (May 26, 2021)

Merge the Tom and Amberlynn boards


----------



## verygayFrogs (May 26, 2021)

JambledUpWords said:


> I guess a compromise could be is installing a function for users in settings to decide if they want to hide some subforums. This could actually solve more than a few problems at once. This way, if people just want to see lolcow content, they can block out A&N content in the new posts on their personal feed. If you don’t want to see schizophrenic ramblings of Tommy, you can choose to mute that too. It would function like the mute button on the Farms, but for entire subforums. If you want to see the content again, just go to settings an unmute.


I love that idea


----------



## Throwing Romans (May 27, 2021)

Take away his subforum with a deal to bring it back if he visits the tranch for a few weeks.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 27, 2021)

You know what @AnOminous you might have a point.


----------



## TheRetardKing (May 27, 2021)

But this shitpost comment I made on the 8 Ways To Be A Better Ally thread will go to waste. 


TheRetardKing said:


> Too late, @Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg. Watchmojo beat you to the punch back in 2013.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Archive
> ...



But in all seriousness though, I can understand why. Besides, I have an archive of the video anyway.


----------



## Vingle (May 28, 2021)

I think people suggesting to stop the fun should be punished.


----------



## John Flynt's Axe Wound (May 31, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Ban him from making threads. This would unironically piss him off and accomplish what's necessary to clean up the forum janny it up.


This is the solution. It would immensely piss him off as well as cleaning up the forum. Also, disable his ability to ignore. Other than that, let the crazy fucker engage as much as he wants.


----------



## passionpoop (Jun 7, 2021)

Gotta agree, never been a fan of Tooter anyway.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 7, 2021)

The only reason I think he shouldn't have a full board anymore is that every new thread just devolves into Tommy repeatedly denying his own past confessions and people responding with "Pedo! Dog fucker!". I mean, he totally is a pedo dog fucker, but it's gotten stale for me at least.

The whole board feels like groundhog day.


----------

